# Titanium rigid fork for a Kona Hei-Hei



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

Anyone has one?

I'd know how long was a original Ti P2. Mi Hei Hei is a 19" size. Actually I' ve a RS Judy XC with 420 mm but I d'ont know if these is the original long.

And the dropout? I think was between 39 and 42 mm.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Hunh??


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Translation - "Ti Project 2 fork please." and no shame in that.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Translation - "Ti Project 2 fork please."


yeah... good luck.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

A Ti P2 would be the same length as the regular P2s were... so 400mm


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

perhim said:


> Anyone has one?
> 
> I'd know how long was a original Ti P2. Mi Hei Hei is a 19" size. Actually I' ve a RS Judy XC with 420 mm but I d'ont know if these is the original long.
> 
> ...


You mean this...








Axle to crown is exactly 395mm.

If you are running an early to mid 90's Hei Hei your Judy fork at 420mm may be a tad long. However, if your frame is a late 90's model - no worries. At any rate if you're looking for the P2 Ti fork be prepared to pay HUGE money. Keep watching the typical classified areas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

...just another teaser. i know, it's mean... but at least it gives hope, they do exist! 
not mine btw.



















i think this one is way cooler :eekster:










Carsten


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i have a mountain biking mag where they tested a kona hot built w/ project 2 ti fork, ti stem, ti hbars and ti bar ends. suntour xc pro all over.
sex machine.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Carsten said:


> i think this one is way cooler :eekster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naaah... that is too medieval, goth looking.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> naaah... that is too medieval, goth looking.


every time i see it i just want it more


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

This isn't really what you're asking for OP, but Black Sheep could make a pretty damned good copy of the Kona fork for you. granted, it won't have that vintage panache, but your wallet likely won't be as light if shell out for a Kona vs a Black Sheep. 

Besides iirc, those Kona forks rode all loosey goosey, didn't they?


----------



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks!!

Sorry my confused language!

My frame is a 93 model, so I take 395 as a good specification. 

And what about the offset? Could be 42 mm?

Really, these original Ti Project Two forks are inaccessible for me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

perhim said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Sorry my confused language!
> 
> ...


according to the 93 catalog on

http://www.konaretro.com/showarticle.php?path=articles/catalogues/

the offset/rake is 1.6" = 40.6mm

1991 & 92 it was 1.65' = 42mm

Carsten


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

I rode one of the Kona P2 Tis back when they came out, and while it wasn't as rigid as the steel one, it seemed pretty nice. I don't understand why the current (albeit small) crop of rigid ti forks are either multi piece welded or skinny unicrowns. Why has no one made a fat tubed version unicrown like the Kona? I guess it's a cost of fabrication issue, but have to believe there would be a market for them. The Potts-inspired One Off in this thread is cool, but a unicrown is cleaner looking.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

perhim said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Sorry my confused language!
> 
> ...


_*Really!*_ - they are *not* available, or would be considered affordable. If you do happen to find one you will pay $700.00 or more.

I agree with martini... give James Bleakley a call at Black Sheep Bikes. He will construct a Ti unicrown fork that most resembles the P2. The ride is sublime - as I had one. Cost me $425.00. However, the leg diameter of tubing he uses is 1", not the 1-1/8" of the P2. The pluses about a custom made fork is you can have it made to your specs.

Martini - The Ti P2 is not the most rigid fork out there, but I wouldn't consider them loosey-goosey either. "Plush" is a better description. After all it is Ti. I love the ride.

Here's the Black Sheep Ti Fork...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

top_ring said:


> _*Really!*_ - they are *not* available, or would be considered affordable. If you do happen to find one you will pay $700.00 or more.
> 
> Here's the Black Sheep Ti Fork...
> View attachment 327879


i want one of the truss forks. how long was the wait?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

GonaSovereign said:


> I rode one of the Kona P2 Tis back when they came out, and while it wasn't as rigid as the steel one, it seemed pretty nice. I don't understand why the current (albeit small) crop of rigid ti forks are either multi piece welded or skinny unicrowns. Why has no one made a fat tubed version unicrown like the Kona? I guess it's a cost of fabrication issue, but have to believe there would be a market for them. The Potts-inspired One Off in this thread is cool, but a unicrown is cleaner looking.


Because they're usually trying to emulate the FatChance B.O.I. fork, except in titanium instead of CrMo.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

I'd have to disagree with DeeEight on this one...the desire to emulate the BOI is not the driving force behind the segmented designs. It comes down to two factors...

1.) segmented forks are relatively easy to fabricate with a standard mill, offer easily adjusted variety in rake and length, and are within the ability of most framebuilders to construct with minimum specialty tools and fixtures. That's not to say that unicrowns are hard, but most raw material that is drawn for unicrown fork use is fairly rigidly designed with a working length pre-determined. If I had to hazard a guess, James may use 1.0" Ti material as he is custom bending his unicrowns...ever try to bend 1.125" x .049 Ti by hand? It takes a lot of force.

2.) material availability...despite the prevelance of Ti in the bicycle market today, we are still a very small segment of the global users and therefore, our monetary pull to have a wide array of bicycle specific tubing available is quite small. Tubing diameters, wall thicknesses and butting are very limited so the choice of materials to define ride and perfomance in a giving application (forks) is very narrow as a result. When Sandvik made the Ti P2's they spec'd the tubing and had it drawn specifically for the forks. For a small builder to commission such a run takes a capital investment that most are unwilling to absorb. Additionally, as the dropouts need to be welded in, availability of size specific dropouts need to be considered as well. 

If you are willing to spend the cash, custom P2's can be made, but how much is it worth to ya?

cheers,

rody


----------



## haggis1978 (Nov 12, 2005)

*P2 Ti*

I had this very decision to make several months ago and after a bit of conversing with Rody over on retrobike i decided to get him to fab up some nice steel forks for me. They're similar to the Fat Chance 5 piece construction but with the lines changed slightly to suit the look of my '95 Kilauea. Have to say the man did a sterling job. Very pleased with the results and i'm sure he still has a pic of them on his site. And certainly worth the wait and extra cost for delivery to the UK.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

hollister said:


> i want one of the truss forks. how long was the wait?


Four months


----------



## perhim (Mar 6, 2006)

Many thanks for all your answers, opinions, data, documents, photos, and more and more...

I'm learning too much with you.


----------



## Yo Eddie (Jan 21, 2008)

*I've got one of these jewels*

IRD Ti triple clamp fork circa 1990?
Included is a custom made 6-6-2 Ti steerer tube.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

hollister said:


> i want one of the truss forks. how long was the wait?


Hollister which of your ti's would you put it on?


----------

